# Help! Car buying help!



## JA0395 (Dec 26, 2011)

So I have a dilemma. :wall:

I was made redundant 2 years ago and I was forced to sell my beloved 2009 Polo TDI  I downgraded to a cheaper to insure bog standard 2010 Polo S A/C... 

Thankfully this month I got offered another job after two years worth of looking but it is on a reduced salary, I will be travelling 50 miles a day so this thirsty 1.2 will not suffice after having the luxury of have a derv. 

I'm looking for another VAG car diesel after owning them since I passed my test 17 years ago. I've seen a 2009 '58 Golf Match TDI with 21000 miles for £9000, which I think is really good value to say that a 2009' '09 Polo Match TDI with 19000 miles is £9200. The question is do I go for a the Golf or the newer shape Polo TDI for £1000 more than the Golf? Will I suffer any DPF'S issues with it? Returning to the 9N3 wouldn't be an option as the newer shape version that I have now has a much more appealing interior! 

Any pointers in what I should do? I heard that the MK5 Golf's interior materials aren't upto what they used to be?


----------



## G.P (Dec 13, 2011)

JA0395 said:


> So I have a dilemma. :wall:
> 
> I was made redundant 2 years ago and I was forced to sell my beloved 2009 Polo TDI  I downgraded to a cheaper to insure bog standard 2010 Polo S A/C...
> 
> ...


Keep it for a few months, just in case you don't like the new job, & go from there. . .


----------



## JA0395 (Dec 26, 2011)

G.P said:


> Keep it for a few months, just in case you don't like the new job, & go from there. . .


:lol: Not liking the job is not something that I can have an opinion on  being unemployed for two years I'm happy that I'm working again!  Truth be told, I hate petrol cars, there is neither low end or high end torque. Buses are out running me at the lights  this 1.2 60ps is supposed to deliver around 50mog but I'm sure I'm getting around 35 driving it the same way I'd drive my diesel where I got 50 easily. The diesel just feels like a more solid car. :driver:


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

Don't drive the petrol in the same way, you should get 45 mpg out of the 1.2, it might mean slowing down a bit though


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

I agree its all about changing your driving style, so many people who get lazy with driving a diesel forget how to drive a petrol.


----------



## Schodoodles (Jan 20, 2012)

SteveTDCi said:


> Don't drive the petrol in the same way, you should get 45 mpg out of the 1.2, it might mean slowing down a bit though


I used to get low 50s in my 54 reg Polo 1.2 and that was mainly dual carriage way journeys for most part of its daily commute.
The key is not to flog it and try to keep up with others going well over 70, doing a solid 65 or lower seems dead slow when others are flying past but saves you a shed load of fuel and makes only a small time difference at the end of the day.

Give it a couple of weeks in the job or until the first pay check, then you know roughly what you can afford and if the Polo is actually okay for now.

Also, despite my own family being mainly VAG fanboys - I went Peugeot. VWs especially have dropped off in quality IMHO, and to make it worse everyone else is producing theirs better. You can get a much better spec car for less if you don't buy a VAG one so worth considering as well if money is tight but you want a good runner with a decent spec.


----------



## JA0395 (Dec 26, 2011)

SteveTDCi said:


> Don't drive the petrol in the same way, you should get 45 mpg out of the 1.2, it might mean slowing down a bit though


 I don't know how to slow down anymore, I early shift the car and get it up to thirty as fast as possible and keep it in third, if I go any slower the car will stall :lol:

I think I will leave it for a couple of weeks... See how everything goes, my daily commute will be around 70% town driving so I don't know if any DPF issues will arise.


----------



## Daffy (Dec 15, 2005)

Congratulations on the new job after such a long wait bet you are over the moon.
I have a 170 mk5 GT and have not had any dpf issues, my commute is only 6 miles each way but it gets a good blast at weekends which probably helps.


----------



## -Simon- (Oct 29, 2010)

Currently running a 2010 Polo 1.4 but have had a few VW's over the year, think I'd go for the Golf, the extra space is handy, and they probably hold up value wise a little better than the Polo...are we talking 5 doors....

Congratulations on the new job, plenty here to spend your hard earned on


----------



## JA0395 (Dec 26, 2011)

Daffy said:


> Congratulations on the new job after such a long wait bet you are over the moon.
> I have a 170 mk5 GT and have not had any dpf issues, my commute is only 6 miles each way but it gets a good blast at weekends which probably helps.





-Simon- said:


> Currently running a 2010 Polo 1.4 but have had a few VW's over the year, think I'd go for the Golf, the extra space is handy, and they probably hold up value wise a little better than the Polo...are we talking 5 doors....
> 
> Congratulations on the new job, plenty here to spend your hard earned on


Thank you it is a huge sigh of relief, it was getting to the point where I was becoming depressed at the fact I couldnt support my children or fund my daughters studies as it was her first year at uni. I haven't really heard of any problems with the old style TDI engines. It's the new common rail engines that have surge issues etc.  The clutch pedal on my 2010 Polo snapped and had raised 3 inches from where it should have been on Tuesday out of all days!  It's going in to be repaired on Saturday so I will see what they have in stock and give a few cars a test drive. I've heard reviews speaking of interior quality issues on the MK5 Golf, having had this 2010 Polo would this be a problem at all?
Thanks guys!


----------



## Paintmaster1982 (Oct 23, 2007)

Congradulations on the new job, Iam self employed and sometimes i wonder why i bother the way things are at the moment, glad to see someone heading in the right direction. 

If iam honest, why not buy a cheap car untill your settled in your new job? That way if the worste was to happen then your not going to be in a bad situation. 

If i was to be in your situation id get the golf. Forget the dpf issues etc dont forget your on a car related forum from people all over the world, and so any issues with a car will be concentrated massively as people will post there issues on here. 10 people with problems, millions of golfs out there with no issue at all. forums make you paranoid lol 

50 miles to work is a good solid run so i dont think you will have a problem with what ever car you get  

Good luck


----------



## JA0395 (Dec 26, 2011)

Paintmaster1982 said:


> Congradulations on the new job, Iam self employed and sometimes i wonder why i bother the way things are at the moment, glad to see someone heading in the right direction.
> 
> If iam honest, why not buy a cheap car untill your settled in your new job? That way if the worste was to happen then your not going to be in a bad situation.
> 
> ...


Thank you, well I do like my VeeDubs, I'm happy with the car I have now, I just wanted a diesel as petrol economy is ****e compared to it and diesels just feel all more solid.  Thanks for the info, I was just worried because some of the miles will be town driving too! :driver:


----------



## Paintmaster1982 (Oct 23, 2007)

JA0395 said:


> Thank you, well I do like my VeeDubs, I'm happy with the car I have now, I just wanted a diesel as petrol economy is ****e compared to it and diesels just feel all more solid.  Thanks for the info, I was just worried because some of the miles will be town driving too! :driver:


yeah i understand. In my opinion i think diesels although the mpg will go slightly down in town driving will still be as good if not better than petrol so either way you will be on a win win. plus the golf will a nice ride even though they feel a bit plasticy inside.


----------



## Bero (Mar 9, 2008)

Stick with what you have if you're just changing due to economy - the difference between 32mpg and 50mpg (doing 50miles per day 45weeks a year) is about £750 - the cost to change cars will likely be TWICE that at least.

Drive your 1.2 a bit better you should EASILY get more than 32mpg too!


----------

